

What did you think of YCNYC? - agconway

If you were in attendance last night, what did you think?
======
excitabledude
I am a new entrepreneur, highly respect Paul Graham, and loved his message.
NYC has some very large hurdles to get over if it's going to compete with
silicon valley or other tech hubs like boulder, colorado. The lack of
engineers and resources competing with the other "coolest" thing in town
finance may keep growth jailed. also, it's expensive, obscenely expensive to
live here, there are no natural places for geeks to gather and work together.
hell, even starbucks has been closing up all of their outlets and monthly co-
working spaces are crazy pricey. yes, we have a ton of meetups and there are
many companies here, but being a geek has a long way to go in this town.

------
rudiger
I didn't attend YCNYC, but the afterparty was fun.

